# 16:9 schwarze Balken einfügen



## manatwork (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Video mit meinem Digitalcamcorder im 16:9 Format aufgenommen. Wie kann ich das Video auf meinem PC überspielen, dass ich das Video ohne Verzerrung auf einem 4:3 Fernseher anschauen kann? 

Muß ich dann schwarze Balken in den Film einfügen - wenn ja wie?

Ist es eigentlich möglich eine Version zu erstellen, die unverzerrt auf einem 16:9 und einem 4:3 Fernseher läuft (also in dem jeweils passenden Format  )?

Habe Premiere, Movie Maker....

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mark (6. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Grundsätzlich hast Du ja bei D1-Pal 720x576 Bildpunkte bei einem Seitenverhältnis von 4:3. Bei D1-Pal Widescreen hast Du zwar ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9, aber nach wie vor 720x576 Pixel! D.h. es ändert sich nur der Pixelaspekt, nicht die Auflösung.
Somit halte ich eine Version, die für beide Systeme funktioniert für nicht möglich.

Mit Premiere brauchst Du nur ein Projekt in D1-Pal (4:3) erstellen und dort das Widescreen importieren. Sollte Premiere nicht selbst erkennen, daß es sich um 16:9 handelt mußt Du ihm den Pixelaspekt händisch zuweisen.
Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Du skalierst das 16:9 Format auf die volle Breite, dann hast Du oben und unten schwarze Balken, oder Du skalierst das 16:9 auf die komplette Höhe und verlierst dann aber links und rechts Teile des Videos...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2004)

Ich würde in jedem Fall aus Qualitätsgründen das 16:9-Format beibehalten und
eine anamorphote DVD produzieren. Ein halbwegs moderner Fernseher hat
eine Formatumschaltung auf 16:9, so dass du auch auf einer herkömmlichen
4:3-Glotze richtiges 16:9 inklusive der höheren Zeilenauflösung sehen kannst.

Auch jeder VHS-Rekorder kann dein Material problemlos aufzeichnen und wiedergeben.
Du musst nur wie gesagt an der Glotze von 4:3 auf 16:9 umschalten.
Irgendwann in nicht allzuferner Zukunft wird jeder 16:9-SD-Glotzen haben oder gar
HDTV. Dann spätestens wirst du dich sehr ärgern, wenn du das Material nicht
mehr in bestmöglicher Qualität hast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## manatwork (6. Januar 2004)

...schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe....

@ Pinky_M
Das mit dem importieren habe ich hinbekommen. Wie kann ich jetzt das 16:9 Format auf die volle Breite skalieren (bin Anfänger in Premiere :-(  ).
Danach gehe ich ja auf Exportieren/Film. Habe ich eine Möglichkeit das Video gleich etwas zu kompremieren? Was wäre da das beste zum Größen-Qualitäts-Verhältnis?

Danke


----------



## manatwork (8. Januar 2004)

Hab nochmal alles mögliche probiert, leider hat keine Einstellung geklappt.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand vielleicht ne kurze Anleitung geben könnte...

DANKE!


----------

